# Suns in no rush for new coach



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

link




> And the new Suns coach will be . . . not known for a while.
> 
> The process of Phoenix's first off-season coaching search since 1988 officially begins Monday with General Manager Steve Kerr calling to arrange candidate interviews in a selection process that is expected to last weeks.
> *
> ...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

There's no need to be in a rush....I trust Kerr.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

he should be getting a defensive minded SF cuz hill is not reliable(injury prone).


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

I like Kerr's thinking. He seems to be more my kind of GM.


> "I don't want to do a 180 and all of a sudden try to turn us into something we're not," Kerr said. "I still want us to maintain our identity as an uptempo team. I'd like to expand that and be more balanced and add some defensive emphasis, but not at the expense of who we are."


Would that rule out Thibodeau? Is there a good offensive assistant out there who could help?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Aylwin said:


> I like Kerr's thinking. He seems to be more my kind of GM.
> 
> Would that rule out Thibodeau? Is there a good offensive assistant out there who could help?


Nah, it wouldn't rule him out. If he is interested, he will get interviewed. Probably the few assistants who stay on, or someone he or they'd bring in. I wouldn't know off the top of my head of any good ones to bring in though.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

LOL that article mentioned Paul Westphal. I really don't see the Suns bringing him back to coach again.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

All Net said:


> he should be getting a defensive minded SF cuz hill is not reliable(injury prone).


I wouldn't mind taking a risk on Artest who can also score.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Seuss said:


> There's no need to be in a rush....I trust Kerr.


No rush because there isn't anyone to hire yet! Any assistant to be hired is still coaching in the playoffs.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Sunsfan81 said:


> I wouldn't mind taking a risk on Artest who can also score.


I wouldnt mind it either, actually he would be perfect... problem is he prolly will want a big contract, like over $10 millions a year, and considering Sarver is a cheap *** that makes it more complicated, meaning wed have to get rid of a big contract like Shaq or Diaw... also I dont think the kings are willing to give him up, its a wishfull thinking though.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ya know, Sarver's not as cheap as people think. He put 100M into the team with Nash/Q after paying 400M for it. Suns also have 71M on the books. That's more than 21 teams. They are paying luxary tax, contrary to popular belief. They've extended Amare, Barbosa, Diaw. That's another 158M between them. 

A lot of those trade/selling picks were Colangelo/Kerr/D'Antoni's doing. Keeping Thomas would've cost them 10-15M extra in tax. Only 2 teams pay anything close to that and that's NY and Dallas.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Ya know, Sarver's not as cheap as people think. He put 100M into the team with Nash/Q after paying 400M for it. Suns also have 71M on the books. That's more than 21 teams. They are paying luxary tax, contrary to popular belief. They've extended Amare, Barbosa, Diaw. That's another 158M between them.
> 
> A lot of those trade/selling picks were Colangelo/Kerr/D'Antoni's doing. Keeping Thomas would've cost them 10-15M extra in tax. Only 2 teams pay anything close to that and that's NY and Dallas.


He's cheap when he doesn't need to be and then spends money to make up for his mistakes. He held out on Joe Johnson, sent away any draft pick, and then signed the wrong guys to long term contracts because he made a mistake before. His problem was that he came into the league thinking that he knew more than everyone else in this league about contract negotiating and team building. Well, lesson learned and it cost us a championship(s)


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> He's cheap when he doesn't need to be and then spends money to make up for his mistakes. He held out on Joe Johnson, sent away any draft pick, and then signed the wrong guys to long term contracts because he made a mistake before. His problem was that he came into the league thinking that he knew more than everyone else in this league about contract negotiating and team building. Well, lesson learned and it cost us a championship(s)


I have to agree with you on the fact of Joe Johnson.. Joe wanted 50 mil and we were only willing to give him 45 mil at that time and it was a very bad decision by Suns management at that time...

We've also made very poor decisions about our draft picks and Seattle getting two first round draft picks in our future gives me a very uneasy feeling in my gut...

I would call Suns management stupid before I would call them cheap...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, Sarver was apparently reluctant to give JJ the $$ before the season started, after spending all he did for the team and in free agency.

Seriously, they couldn't find another team that could've taken on his salary? Besides, I think they could've waited til midseason before unloading him. I thought that was the deadline before having to pay the extra tax. That would've changed a lot. No Shaq and we have Marion as a trading option this summer. 2010 is gonna be our rebuilding yr. No top draft pick to get us started either  . 

Definitely agree with your last thought there.


----------

